# still having shedding problem :(



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

i forgot to mention daily soaks in the tubb if anyone can help please do 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXBnKBwuodU


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_Tails are usually the last to shed, sometimes just before or even into the next shed when they're small. Does he like to burrow? If so I would concentrate more on keeping the substrate moist instead of bathing everyday. Does he use the hide box that you mentioned in the video? 

Also have you been able to add fish oil and veggies to his diet?_


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

yea thats were he sleeps all the time and his enclosure is normally a good 60 to 75 percent humidity
james.w suggested cod oil to put in his turkey but now im just tryin to figure out were to get that

and it looks like it cutting circulation off in his tail im startin to get scared he might lose it i dunno


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_Cod liver Oil can be found in the Vitamins and health section in stores like Walmart, CVS, Rite Aide, GNC and Herbal stores. In either pill or liquid form, just make sure it's not flavored. Some people get the pills, poke a whole in it an squirt it on the food.

For now try wrapping a damp towel around his tail and use your fingers to roll his tail in the towel. You can try it after a soak to make sure the shed is loose or use a little baby or veg oil to loosen it and keep the tail kinda moist until you're done. He will let you know if the pressure is too much but when they realize what's going on and feel the relief,..  they don't mind as much._


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

okay will try i was thinkin veggie oil but didnt want to use it thought it might hurt him but ill do that thank ill lett u know


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

How long ago did he shed the rest of his body? My AA took about 3 weeks to shed his tail after his body was done.


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 26, 2011)

A tegu needs 75% to 80% humidity to shed properly. 60% is not enough for a good shed. I suggest you find a way to up your humidity levels. I use a reptile fogger, as well as regularly moisten the substrate, and soaks. Link hates cod liver oil, and I have found that just keeping the humidity up, soaks, and feeding a healthy diet is enough to promote a good shed.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

he shedd his hole body like a 2 weeks ago and i have a repti fogger and i never let it get below 60 percent its always around 70 75 but sometimes it will get to 60 sometimes

i got the cod liver oil and veggie oil and i found the hearts and gizzards thanks guys


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 27, 2011)

his tail is looking better today so that's a good sighn


----------

